# help with picking up furniture



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hi,
Im in need of some help..I was able to get a free bookshelf from my work, royal columbian in New West and I have no way of getting it home to langley. I dont have much money to hire a truck and guys, its pretty light, but its tall so it wont fit in my car. Would there be anyone this weekend that could help me with this - I could probably give you 20 for gas or so..

please text me at 604-376-8794. 
Thank you.
Gwynneth


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u take it apart?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I would like to help but it's to far. Sorry. like Claudia said can you take it apart ? if so you should be able to break it down enough to fit.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

i like the poppy Claudia. i just pick one up today.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> I would like to help but it's to far. Sorry. like Claudia said can you take it apart ? if so you should be able to break it down enough to fit.


If u can take it apart then would b so much easier, i dont know what kind of car u drive but i have taken so many different things in my car and is a small one lol If u need help taking it apart i can help u with that 



Scherb said:


> i like the poppy Claudia. i just pick one up today.


I like them too


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

What kind of car do u drive?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i cant take it apart, its been put together well by the maintenance dept..and i have a small car...thx tho...


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

There are people on Craigslist who do these types of small moves for dirt cheap.

A quick search for "move furniture" and I found one that will travel to Langley,
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/lbs/3381442420.html

Not free but could be another option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Alkatraz said:


> There are people on Craigslist who do these types of small moves for dirt cheap.
> 
> A quick search for "move furniture" and I found one that will travel to Langley,
> ****GREG DELIVERS****
> ...


I wouldn't hire someone from craigslist if I was a woman unless I had a guy waiting at the other end.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> i cant take it apart, its been put together well by the maintenance dept..and i have a small car...thx tho...


Can u get a pic of the stand? i might b able to c if is easy or not to take apart. I drive a pontiac sunfire and oh boy i have even put my 72g tank bowfront in there


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I had a vehicle big enough I would gladly help but it would not fit in my little car. I asked around but nobody is available this weekend to help. I even tried borrowing a friends mini van but no luck there neither.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

aw thx claudia..its too big..they have put extra enforcements on the back and nails everywhere..so its better to just move as is. ya, craigslist for a woman isnt safe anymore i think..ill figure soemthing out. thx everyone.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is it? now i am curious lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> If I had a vehicle big enough I would gladly help but it would not fit in my little car. I asked around but nobody is available this weekend to help. I even tried borrowing a friends mini van but no luck there neither.


Thank you so much for that..


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> How big is it? now i am curious lol


Its probably 6 ft tall and 2/3 feet across. Its very light..not light enough that i can deal with it myself but its too big.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Paul giving u a hand with that? hope so


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

strap it to your roof? make like the ikea commercial with all the stuff attached to the vw beetle


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw this on Knight bridge. If he can pull that off, i think u can. thoes are roofing tiles.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> I saw this on Knight bridge. If he can pull that off, i think u can. thoes are roofing tiles.
> View attachment 12517


hahahha they are crazy...like me, love it


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the laugh..thats priceless


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

pinkjell said:


> Thank you for the laugh..thats priceless


I hope u find some one that can help u. I would but I'm pretty sure my trunk is smaller than urs.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx everyone...i am picking it up today ...my next vehicle is gonna be a truck! lol..


----------

